
Ask HN: Which code review tool do you use in your project/startup? - symbolepro
e.g. Codacy, CodeClimate, or some other tool (reference: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;List_of_tools_for_code_review)<p>Also tell what do you like&#x2F;dislike about that tool?
And how many people are there in your team who use the tool?
======
korzonek
To be fully open and honest I'm one of the founders of
[https://codebeat.co](https://codebeat.co).

codebeat is an automated code review for the web and mobile.

What languages do you use in your project?

